# [PCW-R] Viacom schließt Klagen gegen deutsche Video-Websites nicht aus



## Newsfeed (25 September 2007)

Youtube könnte nur der Anfang gewesen sein. Denn Viacom behält sich auch rechtliche Schritte gegen deutsche Video-Portale wie Myvideo und Clipfish vor.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## marco12345 (26 September 2007)

*AW: [PCW-R] Viacom schließt Klagen gegen deutsche Video-Websites nicht aus*



Newsfeed schrieb:


> Youtube könnte nur der Anfang gewesen sein. Denn Viacom behält sich auch rechtliche Schritte gegen deutsche Video-Portale wie Myvideo und Clipfish vor.
> 
> Weiterlesen...



Und das 6 Monate nach erscheinen von diesem Artikel... oder gibt es etwas neues?

Marco


----------

